
Total pip packages downloaded, separated by Python versions (June – August 2016) - bakery2k
https://gist.github.com/juanpabloaj/dffc6900f80abcfe8ce121a39cffa743
======
johndunne
I'm literally only 1 week into learning python. That python 2.7 is being
implemented so much more often than the latest python version comes as a
surprise to me. Should it?

~~~
mattbillenstein
I don't think so -- Python has been around a long time and really grew up with
the web during the 2.x series, thus, libraries have been slow to move to 3.x
and adoption of 3.x has been slow because of that. Also, 3.x didn't really add
any new killer features either -- I think maybe that is starting to change
however with some cool new stuff only landing in 3.x (asyncio, type
annotations are coming, etc).

~~~
stesch
Worst of all: Python 3 is slower than Python 2.7

It shouldn't be important in a language like Python and it isn't by a large
margin. But it is bad PR having these numbers.

